# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  حلول اعطال Nokia X6

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

حلول اعطال Nokia X6     *Nokia X6 camera solution.*    *Nokia X6 32GB Intel memory solution. *    *Nokia X6 Mic solution.*   *Nokia X6 Handsfree solution.*    *Touch key solution.*   *Lcd solution.*   *Keypad solution.*   *Light solution.*   *Keypad light solution.*    *Ear speaker solution.*    *Ringer solution.*    *Charging not supported solution.*    * Sim card not accepted solution.*   *Charging no response.*   *Bluetooth solution.*

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*Bluetooth solution.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Flash Light solution.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * Local mode test mode solution.* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *sensor solution.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Usb not detected solution.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * warless solution.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Fake charging.* * Charging not save solution.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

ماشاء الله على الحصريات 
يابوب تسلم ايدك حبيبى

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## khaled_moon

مجهود رائع ... بارك الله بك

----------


## catcooot

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## abdou37

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## abdeali

بارك الله فيك

----------


## bouhelal

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

شكراا على المرورو  
جزاكم الله خيراا

----------


## ضياء نافع

مشكور ومجهود رائع جدا

----------


## ايمن يحيي فرج

هو دا الكلام لاحلي شباب شكرا يا جميل

----------


## البرق 2

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
ممممممممممممممممممممممششششششششششششششككككككككككككور 
ممممممممممممممممممممممششششششششششششششككككككككككككور 
ممممممممممممممممممممممششششششششششششششككككككككككككور 
ممممممممممممممممممممممششششششششششششششككككككككككككور 
مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
ممممممممممممممشكور اخي العزيز 
مششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور

----------


## ra10chid

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hakym75

ممممممممممممممممممممممششششششششششششششككككككككككككور 
ممممممممممممممممممممممششششششششششششششككككككككككككور 
ممممممممممممممممممممممششششششششششششششككككككككككككور 
ممممممممممممممممممممممششششششششششششششككككككككككككور 
مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
ممممممممممممممشكور اخي العزيز 
مششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور 
مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور

----------


## y.tresor

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## abdeali

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hajii

بارك الله فيك

----------

